# Africans vs Chinese



## RodISHI (May 2, 2017)

I can see it coming as the poor in these nations are getting tired of being disenfranchised and the people used as fodder by marketeers and traffickers. Truth prevails in time. Just think of it China even armed them while the rest of the nations abided in the embargoes against weapons going into these areas of disrepair.


Hundreds protest in Uganda capital against Chinese traders
KAMPALA, Uganda: Years of growing animosity at Chinese traders turned into a protest by hundreds in Uganda’s capital on Wednesday against what local businesses called unfair competition, while the mayor warned against the tensions turning into xenophobic attacks.
Hundreds of Ugandan traders protested in Kampala, some carrying placards urging Chinese traders to leave. Many Ugandans accuse Chinese traders of moving to this East African country as serious investors but then setting up businesses in small trade. Many Ugandan merchants want the Chinese restricted to large business ventures.

Kampala Mayor Erias Lukwago, who supported the protest, said the government must protect local traders to prevent the protests from escalating into attacks against foreign traders. “We are likely to have xenophobia here. That’s where we are heading, unless they come up with measures to protect indigenous traders,” the mayor said.

Inexpensive Chinese goods have long been popular in Africa, and in the last decade Chinese merchants have started eliminating the middleman and setting up retail outlets of their own, much to local merchants’ chagrin..............more at link


----------



## RodISHI (May 2, 2017)

*Zambian poaching crisis fuelled by Chinese military - Africa Geographic*

*Zambian poaching crisis fuelled by Chinese military*
Posted on 3 November, 2016 by News Desk  in News, Poaching, Wildlife and the News Desk post series. — 0 Comments
Posted: November 3, 2016
*EXTRACT FROM THE FOLLOWING THIRD PARTY SOURCE*: _Written by: Oscar Nkala for Oxpeckers _

*Zambia’s elephant population has declined by about 90% due to poaching. Its black rhino population, estimated at 13,000 in 1981, is now extinct. Oscar Nkala visited the border town of Livingstone to find out what’s driving the poaching crisis.*

An estimated 14 elephant tusks worth US$140,000 were found in two suitcases belonging to Colonel Oscar Chapula, then military adviser to the commander of the Zambian army, as the commander’s entourage prepared to fly out on a seven-day working visit to China on 29th May 2013.






Zambian game rangers and vets remove a wire snare that had entangled Inonge, a matriarch rhino in the Mosia-Tunya National Park near Livingstone on 8 February this year. The rhino survived another snaring incident early in 2014 ©Oscar Nkala

Chapula was arrested, along with two unnamed Chinese embassy officials who reportedly claimed diplomatic immunity. They were released following interventions by authorities, including then defence minister Geoffrey Mwamba, army commander Brigadier General Paul Mihova, and the then Chinese ambassador to Zambia, Zhou Yuxiao, who deployed his military attaché to win back custody of the tusks, according to a report in the Zambian Watchdog............................more at link


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> I can see it coming as the poor in these nations are getting tired of being disenfranchised and the people used as fodder by marketeers and traffickers. Truth prevails in time. Just think of it China even armed them while the rest of the nations abided in the embargoes against weapons going into these areas of disrepair.
> 
> 
> Hundreds protest in Uganda capital against Chinese traders
> ...



the Chinese tend to be aggressive, amoral capitalists------as Pearl S Buck


----------



## RodISHI (May 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I can see it coming as the poor in these nations are getting tired of being disenfranchised and the people used as fodder by marketeers and traffickers. Truth prevails in time. Just think of it China even armed them while the rest of the nations abided in the embargoes against weapons going into these areas of disrepair.
> ...


Europe's seeds just coming home to roost it seems as I look into more. They sold to China, China sold to Africans, Africans flood Europe, China gets a bit more to control in Africa, Africans getting sick of the Chinese. Its making the full circle pretty quick really if one can grasp it all. Blame America and stir the shit between blacks and whites to see what can be grabbed quickly here.

European Companies Are Supplying China With Billions In Weapons And Military Technology


----------



## irosie91 (May 2, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I don't know WHERE it all began------but even before ROME-------da Phonecians
and da Persians were fighting for HEGEMONY of the HIGH SEAS------and -----
da Babylonians and da Assyrians were contending with Egypt


----------



## RodISHI (May 2, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Chinese were displacing Africans back in the 80's trying to get farm land. when oil started being drilled in the Sudan China started getting the contracts. Europe's arms traders just helped them along.


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2017)

We see the same phenomenon in America when immigrants come in to prosper in poor areas largely because of better organization, work ethic and, well intelligence, then resented by the locals whose business supports them.


----------



## RodISHI (May 2, 2017)

Meathead said:


> We see the same phenomenon in America when immigrants come in to prosper in poor areas largely because of better organization, work ethic and, well intelligence, then resented by the locals whose business supports them.


The Chinese are selling direct with Chinese in Africa. A bit of a difference than just setting up shop and dealing like anyone else.


----------



## Vikrant (May 6, 2017)

China's ventures into Africa are geared towards exploitation of Africans.

---

*China Wants Fish, So Africa Goes Hungry*

Of all the stresses that humans have inflicted on the world’s oceans, including pollution and global warming, industrial fishing ranks high. For years, trawlers capable of scouring the ocean floor, and factory ships trailing driftnets and longlines baited with thousands of hooks, have damaged once-abundant fisheries to the point where, the United Nations says, 90 percent of them are now fully exploited or facing collapse.

The damage is not just to the fish and the ecosystem but also to people who depend on them for food and income. This is particularly true in Africa. In 2008, in two striking articles, The Times reported that mechanized fleets from the European Union, Russia and China had nearly picked clean the oceans off Senegal and other northwest African countries, ruining coastal economies.

*It’s still happening, but now, according to a report by The Times’s Andrew Jacobs, China stands alone as the major predator.*

With its own waters heavily overfished, and being forced to forage elsewhere to feed its people, the Chinese government commands a fleet of nearly 2,600 vessels, 10 times larger than the United States fleet, all heavily subsidized. As Zhang Hongzhou of Singapore’s Nanyang Technological University observes, “For China’s leaders, ensuring a steady supply of aquatic products is not just about good economics but social stability and political legitimacy.”

...

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/03/opinion/china-wants-fish-so-africa-goes-hungry.html?_r=0


----------



## Meathead (May 6, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> China's ventures into Africa are geared towards exploitation of Africans.


Historically, that is the only reason anyone ventures into black Africa.


----------



## RodISHI (May 6, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> China's ventures into Africa are geared towards exploitation of Africans.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


They sure are doing a lot of damage to people of other nations around the globe and its not well known.


----------



## Vikrant (May 6, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > China's ventures into Africa are geared towards exploitation of Africans.
> ...



Chinese government has invested significant amount of money in bribing western opinion makers through means such as grants.


----------



## irosie91 (May 6, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> China's ventures into Africa are geared towards exploitation of Africans.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




YUP!!!!      Modi----BEWARE!!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (May 6, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




YUP!!!!     modi,  sahib darlin'      BEWARE


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2017)

*Africa pitch to counter China road project*

New Delhi, May 19: Prime Minister Narendra Modi will address a small group of visiting African leaders in Gandhinagar next week as a part of India's efforts to contrast its development assistance initiatives with those proposed by China under the One Belt One Road (Obor) project.

Senegal President Macky Sall, Benin President Patrice Talon, Ivory Coast Vice-President Daniel Duncan and Comoros Vice-President A.S. Hassani will attend the meeting of the African Development Bank that Modi will address.

India has been a member of the bank since 1982. The bank has thrice earlier held its annual meetings outside Africa - in Spain, China and Portugal. Former President of Ghana John Mahama is also expected to attend the meeting.

India had boycotted a summit hosted last weekend by China on Obor that was attended by 28 heads of state or government, and another 28 ministers, other than Chinese President Xi Jinping. A key project under the Obor, the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), passes through Pakistan-occupied Kashmir, and India has accused China of violating its sovereignty.

...

Africa pitch to counter China road project


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2017)

oy-----"ONE BELT, ONE ROAD"    <<<<   sponsored by
                     the  AXIS POWERS OF THE EAST--->>>>> 
                                 PAKISTAN/CHINA 
  maybe they can enhance the filth by adding Indonesia


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> oy-----"ONE BELT, ONE ROAD"    <<<<   sponsored by
> the  AXIS POWERS OF THE EAST--->>>>>
> PAKISTAN/CHINA
> maybe they can enhance the filth by adding Indonesia



Is Indonesia really that bad that it needs to be clubbed with Pakistan and China?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oy-----"ONE BELT, ONE ROAD"    <<<<   sponsored by
> ...



yes----divine retribution  ----(could you speak to Shiva about
      it?)


----------

